# sirius radio?



## 2slo5o (Mar 14, 2009)

Im a subscriber to sirius/xm and I was wandering if theres anyway I could get my satellite radio to work through my stock radio..
thanks


----------



## drake0707 (Mar 25, 2009)

no... i had to buy an aftermarket piece and it's horrible!! lost my coin tray/ lighter under the stereo! but its worth the beats my friend


----------

